# Peckham Rye or New Cross Gate



## eshroom (Jun 4, 2012)

Hello. I've been reading around this great forum looking at other's experiences on different areas in London and thought it was time to post my dilema too. Any help would be much appreciated.

I'm buying a cheap 2 bed. Ruled out Hackney as it is out of my price range, but need easy transport links to East London for work.

New Cross Gate is uber-cheap, but is it any good to live in? I hear it is a bit safer than Peckham. Also, being closish to Greenwich is good. You can get a nice 2 bed Victorian conversion for around £220k.

Other places I have looked at, but are a good 10% more expensive include Tooting (Broadway), Denmark Hill, Homerton and Hackney Wick. If I could go 20% more I would look at Greenwich, closer to Balham/Clapham/Brixton - but I don't really want to over-burden myself with the mortgage.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 4, 2012)

And what do you offer to the area lucky enough to get you?


----------



## temper_tantrum (Jun 4, 2012)

Brockley.


----------



## eshroom (Jun 4, 2012)

Well, I promise not to mug anyone... I'll keep the front lawn tidy. I won't use any of the residents' parking spots. I'll grace the streets with a beautiful g/f on my arm. And for nice neighbours, my cooking isn't too shabby.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 4, 2012)

New X or Brockley


----------



## eshroom (Jun 4, 2012)

ddraig said:


> New X or Brockley


 New X over New X Gate?


----------



## temper_tantrum (Jun 4, 2012)

Telegraph Hill area of NXG is ok. Otherwise, Brockley.

Edit: Just seen your above post. You sound eminently suited to Brockley:



eshroom said:


> Well, I promise not to mug anyone... I'll keep the front lawn tidy. I won't use any of the residents' parking spots. I'll grace the streets with a beautiful g/f on my arm. And for nice neighbours, my cooking isn't too shabby.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 4, 2012)

eshroom said:


> New X over New X Gate?


really not much distance is it!
either up the hill, jerningham rd? or somewhere off the main roads in New X


----------



## eshroom (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies!

I was looking at a place on Cassella Road. No negative comments, so I guess New Cross Gate can;t be all that dangerous.  I'll broaden my search into Brockley too then.


----------



## fogbat (Jun 4, 2012)

"Dangerous"


----------



## temper_tantrum (Jun 4, 2012)

What kind of dangerous are you expecting?
We do get quite militant about people who buy non-organic tomatoes, I have to admit.


----------



## eshroom (Jun 4, 2012)

I've lived in Camden, Stockwell and Whitechapel. I'm not scared to leave my flat after 9PM but the Urban75 Peckham thread would make most people think twice about moving to the area - even if it does date back to 2006 - http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/would-you-live-in-peckham.87692/


----------



## temper_tantrum (Jun 4, 2012)

I've lived in central Camden, central Peckham and now Brockley. They were all absolutely fine. I've walked home alone drunk at 3am in Peckham more times than I like to count and nothing has ever happened to me. And I am a soft target if ever there was one.
Where do you live at the moment?

Edit: Actually, fuck this, part of the joy of SE London is that everyone else thinks it's scary. Why should we have to do a PR job when we already know otherwise. So: *Don't move here! It's hideous! Totally dangerous and scary and horrible! Really, move somewhere north of the river, you'll be far happier, I promise!*


----------



## eshroom (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm in Whitechapel and I wish I could stay here, I love it. But house prices say no... 

Still, I'm sure SE-London will be great and the overground is excellent.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 4, 2012)

In terms of safety I do not think there is a whisker between Whitechapel and any of the areas you have mentioned. Which is not the same as saying they are 'safe' - but people tend to be more scared of places they don't know.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 4, 2012)

eshroom said:


> New Cross Gate is uber-cheap, but is it any good to live in? I hear it is a bit safer than Peckham. Also, being closish to Greenwich is good. You can get a nice 2 bed Victorian conversion for around £220k.


 
New X is probably a bit safer than Peckham. 
New X means living with the Old Kent Road - if you can deal with that then its not bad. Id much rather be in Peckham which is greener, mellower, better shopping, cinema, nicer people maybe even? Peckham Rye end is safer than North Peckham. 
If you are buying I would ALSO recommend Brockley, or better still Honor Oak Park, which is even mellower and safer than all the above.


----------



## eshroom (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks ska, brainaddict. What's wrong with the Old Kent Road? Traffic? Rye is a bit more expensive than Queen's Road side of Peckham, but I am looking there. This is a 1st time purchase and I don't see myself here in 10 years, so am looking for somewhere closer to centre rather than somewhere to settle in long-term.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Jun 4, 2012)

Seriously, rent for a bit. Get a better feel for SE London. Don't just buy straight off. Even just for 6 months.
Also, what are you looking for? Just commuting convenience? In that case surely proximity to the Overground is your only priority?

Edit again: If you can afford a 2-bed in Peckham Rye, you can easily afford something on the Overground which is much more convenient commuting-wise  Seriously, get a better feel for the areas before you plonk your money onto an estate agent's desk.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 5, 2012)

eshroom said:


> Thanks ska, brainaddict. What's wrong with the Old Kent Road? Traffic? Rye is a bit more expensive than Queen's Road side of Peckham, but I am looking there. This is a 1st time purchase and I don't see myself here in 10 years, so am looking for somewhere closer to centre rather than somewhere to settle in long-term.


Old Kent Road is a pretty major throughroad, so yeah, traffic is an issue - its part of the mood of the area.
In terms of being close to the centre theres no real difference between New Cross Gate, Brockely and Honor Oak - an extra 3 mins on train or overground per stop.  

Transport wise for south Peckham theres Rye Lane and East Dulwich stations, but being on the overground (  New Cross Gate, Brockely, Honor Oak ) does give you more options...depends if/where you need to commute to though.


----------



## eshroom (Jun 5, 2012)

I'll be commuting to near Brick Lane, but will most likely cycle. Peckham Rye is slightly better since my friends are mainly based in Clapham, Brixton and Hackney, so when the overground opens, I will have direct links to both. Unfortunately, Peckham Rye is slightly out of budget. I'll head to New Cross and Brockley next weekend and explore rental options for a while.


----------



## eshroom (Jun 6, 2012)

So I spoke to my mum, turns out my grandmother was from new Cross and my mum spent the first years of her life there before they moved to Bromley. My grandfather (who died while my mum was a baby) spent his life working on the Old Kent Road. Looks like I'm moving home?


----------



## MAD-T-REX (Jun 6, 2012)

What do people like about Brockley? Honest question, I've never been, but a mate of mine deeply regrets buying his first house in Deptford instead of Brockley.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 6, 2012)

it is leafier
wide streets
not bad pubs, shops and transport
and you can walk to New X

imo/e


----------



## Fiended*** (Jun 6, 2012)

I have had the mispleasure of walking down Peckham Rye High street when trains to Bromley were not running so I had to go to the bus stop.

It is a fucking shit hole and I do not care what anybody says.

I used to catch the train to work everyday and it would stop at Peckham Rye. The station wasn't a disaster, but there were a lot of badboy wannabes getting off there.

Personally I would never live anywhere near Peckham Rye based on those few experiences.

Don't take my word for it, though. Go there yourself and listen to other people. I am quite often way off the mark. However, Peckham Rye left a very nasty memory.


----------



## fogbat (Jun 7, 2012)

Fiended*** said:


> I have had the mispleasure of walking down Peckham Rye High street when trains to Bromley were not running so I had to go to the bus stop.
> 
> It is a fucking shit hole and I do not care what anybody says.
> 
> ...



Lol.


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 7, 2012)

I think Peckham is nicer. I like it. You could, I think, get a nice flat for 220. Or try Nunhead. But don't buy a house because I want one there.


----------



## bromley (Jun 7, 2012)

Fiended*** said:


> I have had the mispleasure of walking down Peckham Rye High street when trains to Bromley were not running so I had to go to the bus stop.
> 
> It is a fucking shit hole and I do not care what anybody says.
> 
> ...


Is this a tongue in cheek post?


----------



## fogbat (Jun 7, 2012)

It reads like a pensioner who was frightened by the sight of young people.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 7, 2012)

eshroom said:


> I'm in Whitechapel and I wish I could stay here, I love it. But house prices say no...
> 
> Still, I'm sure SE-London will be great and the overground is excellent.


 
I was in E1 and when my landlady slung me out to sell the place I had to move out to Upton Park  But it's not so bad, and West Ham is on the Jubilee. Also, because I'm kind, I just did a quick and dirty Rightmove search and 2-beds in the area, inclusing Stratford, are £199,000.

Edit: I should be less kind seeing as you're doing the typical 'OMG South London is _terrifying' _thing which, tbh, always strikes me as a bit racist. Oh, that was someone else


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 7, 2012)

ska invita said:


> Old Kent Road is a pretty major throughroad, so yeah, traffic is an issue - its part of the mood of the area.
> In terms of being close to the centre theres no real difference between New Cross Gate, Brockely and Honor Oak - an extra 3 mins on train or overground per stop.
> 
> Transport wise for south Peckham theres Rye Lane and East Dulwich stations, but being on the overground ( New Cross Gate, Brockely, Honor Oak ) does give you more options...depends if/where you need to commute to though.


 
OKR is the only place I've worked or lived where the main road was still fairly chock-a-block with traffic in the middle of the night, except for Streatham High Road.


----------



## Fiended*** (Jun 7, 2012)

bromley said:


> Is this a tongue in cheek post?


 
Not a chance. Everyone I've met had exactly the same opinion.

Most of them said not to judge Peckham by the same standards. But Peckham Rye = Utter shit hole


----------



## eshroom (Jun 9, 2012)

New Cross was fine, Peckham Rye was lovely and Brockley was really nice too, though all seemed to lack in entertainment. Still with such good transport links to central, you'd be mad not to want to live in such a nice area at that price. Thanks for all the advice all, I'm going to give Brockley a go.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 10, 2012)

eshroom said:


> New Cross was fine, Peckham Rye was lovely and Brockley was really nice too, though all seemed to lack in entertainment. Still with such good transport links to central, you'd be mad not to want to live in such a nice area at that price. Thanks for all the advice all, I'm going to give Brockley a go.


Right choice - Old Kent Road a bit stinky really - sorry New X peeps. Best of luck. By the way there is a good Brockley blog here: http://brockleycentral.blogspot.co.uk
and forum here http://www.southeastcentral.co.uk/


----------



## hipipol (Jun 12, 2012)

Fiended*** said:


> Not a chance. Everyone I've met had exactly the same opinion.
> 
> Most of them said not to judge Peckham by the same standards. But Peckham Rye = Utter shit hole


 
Whereas Bromley with wall to wall bottle blond tarts and rather inbred looking chaps wearing just a shirt in the middle of winter is fine and dandy?

Perhaps the dislike you had was because Peckham had too few retard BNP loving whiteys in it?

"Everyone one I've met" ????????? - you need to get out more


----------



## Garek (Jun 12, 2012)

ska invita said:


> By the way there is a good Brockley blog here: http://brockleycentral.blogspot.co.uk


 
That blog's extremely pro-gentrification and run by some corporate PR person. Not very representative of the local community.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 12, 2012)

Garek said:


> That blog's extremely pro-gentrification and run by some corporate PR person. Not very representative of the local community.


I did not know that... do see it getting linked to a lot though... I go on SE23.com myself, which is pretty inane in its own way too, but it is local news for local people, whatever personal conclusions you draw from it


----------



## Fiended*** (Jun 12, 2012)

hipipol said:


> Whereas Bromley with wall to wall bottle blond tarts and rather inbred looking chaps wearing just a shirt in the middle of winter is fine and dandy?
> 
> Perhaps the dislike you had was because Peckham had too few retard BNP loving whiteys in it?
> 
> "Everyone one I've met" ????????? - you need to get out more


 
Sure do. Thanks for your concern.


----------



## Garek (Jun 12, 2012)

Fiended*** said:


> Sure do. Thanks for your concern.


 






"Peckham Rye! The horror! The horror!"


----------



## Onket (Jul 3, 2012)

Peckham by a mile (in answer to the OP).


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 3, 2012)

Fiended*** said:


> I have had the mispleasure of walking down Peckham Rye High street when trains to Bromley were not running so I had to go to the bus stop.
> 
> It is a fucking shit hole and I do not care what anybody says.
> 
> I used to catch the train to work everyday and it would stop at Peckham Rye. The station wasn't a disaster, but there were a lot of *badboy wannabes * getting off there.


Young black men? Heaven forfend. What's wrong with Peckham? It's like an affordable Brixton. Loads of ace food shops and markets.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 3, 2012)

if only peckham and new x were in the premiere league  could settle this once and for all
peckham town play in sunday league off the south circ in dulwich btw  somehow i doubt new x have a team


----------



## Onket (Jul 4, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Young black men? Heaven forfend. What's wrong with Peckham? It's like an affordable Brixton. Loads of ace food shops and markets.


 
Peckham kicks Brixton's arse. MUCH less attitude, for a start. People that actually smile, etc.


----------



## Mr Blob (Jul 7, 2012)

Onket said:


> Peckham kicks Brixton's arse. MUCH less attitude, for a start. People that actually smile, etc.


Peckham is fantastic


----------

